# Can I feed chickens pelleted goat feed?



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The goats' supper got rained on last evening and they wouldn't eat it wet, so I have a pan of wet feed, is it ok for the chickens?

Thanks.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

No, absolutely not....chickens would never dare to enjoy goat feed.....and ignore their own, be healthy, fat, and then raise a dozen or chicks each on this diet.....all the while ignoring their own chicken feed...LOL

It would be terrible to do such a thing to them!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You can offer it to them. Whether they want it or not, you'll have to see. When I was feeding pellets to the goats and ran out of chicken feed, the birds didn't want anything to do with the goat feed.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

Our chickens are always ready to get what the horse drops, and have been known to get into the manger when the cow is eatting. I havent had any problems with the hens that werent under hoof. We also dump all our table scraps ( no bones ) for everyone. The goats dont let the chickens close enough to get into the feed buckets, but if it falls on the ground, the hens get it quick, as you know goats wont even go for the 5 second rule if it touches dirt!  I would try it.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Currently, my problem is keeping the baby goats out of the chicken feed (they fit through the coop door), and keeping the chickens out of the goat feed. *sigh*


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

Too bad they don't make a single feed for everyone....it'd so much easier. I was giving all-stock to my horses, goats and cows one time and the dogs, cats and chickens were nibbling on it. My chickens eat the dog and cat food so I have to feed them before daylight or and at night while the chickens are still in the coops (although a few hens roost under the house so they partake of cat food).


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Tiempo - The goat feed won't hurt them a bit.  My chickens always loved it! LOL Of course, they love about EVERYTHING!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

so do mine cosunflower....not a fussy one amongst them! LOL


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I have one chicken that gets in with the goats, and is right under the feeder when I feed them and eats everything that falls to the ground.


----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

Mine will only eat Purina senior equine and dog food. Chicken pellets stay right where they belong, in their feed pan. I think the road runner eats it.


----------



## Poultryguy (Jan 29, 2014)

It isn't poison, so you can. If they like it, let them eat it. But don't do this often. Goat feed is high in fiber which isn't so good for chickens. They can't digest it and so there will be loss of performance.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

It would not be a balanced diet but they would eat it, my girls love to clean up after the cows when I feed them cow pellets


----------



## Crisste (Nov 17, 2014)

Chickens are like pigs and will eat almost anything. ours eat dog food, pick meat from Thanksgiving turkey bones, kitchen scraps, etc etc. they're very much like pigs in that respect.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Old thread resurrected. FWIW, I got rid of the goats 

Also a friend's prize show breeder chicken died of kidney failure recently, the vet strongly suspects high performance horse feed she was given as treats so use caution cross feeding.


----------

